# Tern



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Red this post and let me know if that tern sounds possible...

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...showtopic=56769


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My terns have had humeral spots at times...usually when stressed when first adding them to the tank...but the humeral spot was never as brilliant as the ones on cariba.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok, so it is possible for natts to get them at times then?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just about every piranha species I have ever owned, both Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus, have displayed a humeral blotch at one time or another. Like I said though, it is not like the cariba which looks almost painted on, most of the time it is much fainter and looks more like a change in the pigment of the skin....if that makes sence...almost like blushing.

Here is a pic of my old shoal and you can see what I mean. The humeral spot on this tern was always visible but when stressed it became much darker. These pics were when he was not stressed and you can clearly see a humeral blotch.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Hmm, from the distance of those pics it actually does look like the cariba's humeral spots but I am sure ti would be different up close.

BTW, that was a nice shoal you had, why'd you cump it? For the Geryis?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The humeral spot is not quite like a cariba...it is more faint. If you look in this picture:









You can see the cariba in the back by the eheim intake and compare that humeral spot to the one on the tern...big difference.

I traded most of that shoal for the rhom I have and my interest has moved on to the Serrasalmus genus.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

> why'd you cump it?


Wow, that looks ignorant. That was supposed to say "dump"...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

that is one hell of a good looking pleco.. he looks so strong and .. shall i say cut?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

I LOVE TERNS WITH ALL OF MY BODY!! (including my pee-pee)


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

pedro is selling paraguay terns with humoral spots. look at his forum in buy/sell. aquascape member services....


----------

